# gti-r



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

i am doing the gti-r swap in my b13 this summer...anyone done this yet and have any tips...thanks


----------



## 4trott (Apr 3, 2005)

*reply*

Hey,

I just finished the same conversion. Are you using the 4wd gearbox or a 2wd one? I used a 2wd and had to get axles ( the left side is the hardest to locate ). I used all the gtir shocks springs and brakes on my B13 also. Any info. you need just let me know.

greg


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

hey, i am in the middle of doing this swap right now heres a link to a g20 forum which as u know is basically a b13 and it helped me with every problem i found and showed me a few i would run into . if u read the whole thing it gives u explanations on which wires to splice and some custom brackets on accelerator cable and i think axle support

http://www.g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18100&highlight=gtir+swap

theres a few links within this link that show u one persons whole swap with pictures step by step and thers a diagram that really doesnt help much but jgy customs has a sweet lil diagram for vacuum lines that run behind the intake manifold which im guessing are normally disconnected


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

now i dont know, ive been told that the awd tranny will work with modification...is this true...im gonna be getting the front clip...will there be anything else i need...thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, it won't work, (the awd tranny)


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

so i have to buy the se-r tranny or a g20 tranny...damnit....that blows...thats gonna cut into my budget big time...anybody know where i can get one for cheap...not now but around the end of july


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

*HELP FULL STUFF HERE*

Ok i'm currently putting a GTIR into my SE-R (B14). Unless your setting up your car for AWD and are going to retunnel your exhaust piping tunnel to make room for the drive shaft and your exhaust to be there. The best tranny to go with is a 2000 G20 (p11) set up and you can go to car-parts.com to locate a tranny anywhere in the U.S. Now you will need a wiring harness from a 95-97 SE-R and some of it will have to be re-wired to make work. you will also need a upgrade MAF Sensor, TPS Sensor, Clutch, Flywheel, Fuel Pump, Boost Gauge, a FMIC because unless your cutting your hood with a scoop the TMIC is useless. Here are some write ups that might help you. I hope that this info helps you in your swap. Good luck.

1.6 to 2.0 write up
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=87887

B15/P11 tranny install write up.
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=97257


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

im getting the front clip, i can use just about everything from that...what cant i use...what else do i need...


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

If i'm not mistaken if you use the Stock GTIR ECU and Wiring harness you'll have rewire everything under the dash which wont be fun. But might be wrong because you are a OBD I. I honestly recommend, that you use a SR20 (SE-R harness) and get the ecu out of the same car before you start install send your ECU to Jim Wolf Technology because you will need it reflashed. Which its like $600 to get done, now if you want to save 100 dollars send it to JGY and they can get it done for $500. The flash will help the engine and computer work with the car. If you follow those write ups i gave you, you should be fine. this is my first swap ever i'm doing so its fairly invovled i've done as much homework as possible to get this done i'm just waiting on the clutch than i start assembling.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

streetsentra said:


> so i have to buy the se-r tranny or a g20 tranny...damnit....that blows...thats gonna cut into my budget big time...anybody know where i can get one for cheap...not now but around the end of july



if ye don't know what you're doing with an engine swap, a budget is the last thing you should be worried about 

good luck!


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

im working on a 3g budget...so im trying to use as much of the gti-r stuff from the front clip as possible...im getting the front clip for 2250 shipped..that leaves me with 750 to buy other stuff i need and pay someone to install(wont be more than 300)...so yeah...if we gotta wire then we gotta wire...like what obstacles will i run into...im pretty sure the gti-r gauge cluster will work...it looks the same.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

pretty positive that u can just use the gtir ecu as long as u get a stock se-r wire harness because u use most of it except for the tps plug and injector plugs and maybe 2 more things have to be spliced on. anyhow a tranny btw can be picked up at a junk yard or something im sure theres one sittin in sonmeones yard near ya, try the classifieds also probebly run ya around 4-500


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

aight thanks, any info.


----------



## 2slowpro (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck with it you'll need a little more than 3gs.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

i, too, have completed the gti-r swap into my 93 se-r. i used the gti-r ecu and harness for the swap. the only wiring switches was the alternator, a/c compressor, and i think the fuel pump relay- i'm not sure, my brother took care of the wiring. if you use the gti-r wiring, you don't have to locate all those sensors and stuff. it's fairly straight forward swap, but the 1.6 to 2.0T is a little more involved. i've got some good wiring diagrams if anybody needs a copy email me.:banana:


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

hey dustin, its richard, lol...did you send out my wiring diagram yet


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

wassup buddy, i'm going to get them copied tomorrow and will send them out after that. i hope they help you as much as they did for me. i'll also take some pics of where we did some wiring confuctions so it'll give you a heads up. another wise investment for you, a 4 point harness


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

aight thanks man...yeah, it will be a major help..so when you gonna dip down into the 13's dustin


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

i should be there with a little engine tuning when i get my new t.p.s. and some slicks. i have a bad problem with tire spin, i wonder why? but i can leave some good tire marks though


----------



## streetsentra (Apr 6, 2005)

i dont know why man, like 230 hp might make a 2300 lb car spin a little...lol...yeah, put some slicks on and you'll be all good.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

yup, something like that. only problem is though, slicks=instant traction, and instant traction=new axles. i've already had to replace the passeger side a few times. gotta love lifetime warrenties at autozone and friends that are also managers.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

hey smily u used the whole gti-r wire harness? didnt cut and splice injector plugs or tps on the stock se-r harness or anything? because if i dont have to do that then i deff wont


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

Slacky said:


> hey smily u used the whole gti-r wire harness? didnt cut and splice injector plugs or tps on the stock se-r harness or anything? because if i dont have to do that then i deff wont


nope, i used the whole harness that i pulled off my clip. there were a few areas that needed changed and a few wires that i had to pull from the de harness. wasn't anythiing major like injectors or tps sensor. but my brother took care of that department while i slaved away installing shocks.


----------

